# Permethrin Poisoning



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Although this is aimed at the use of dog flea treatments on cats it would be worth checking the ingredients on any spray or other product you use in the house or on your pets. Protect against permethrin poisoning campaign | international cat care

Acclaim household flea spray contains premethrin. The side effects on humans aren't pleasant but on a smaller body like a little kitty it must be much worse. Acclaim / Products list / Products / Ceva United Kingdom - CEVA United Kingdom

There are other ones that I haven't looked at, but would recommend being very careful what you use.

This might be of interest Pyrethroids: Not as safe as you think


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My vet just sold me RIP (good name for a flea spray!) which, when I got home, I found contains this. Probably cost me the earth but I'm not using it.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have used RIP for years and swear by it. Not sure how much it cost you, but only £10 on Ebay . I spray around the edges of the room once a year , as it lasts 12 months. My cats are always out of the way when I do this and it dries very quickly.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I discovered it was a problem after using Acclaim for several years  but only because I was searching for the ingredients for something else that I suspected was making me, and Bob unwell. A similar pesticide, found in Lakeland lavender moth spray which can have absolutely foul side effects.

I was exhausted, short tempered and nauseated after using it on the sofa we bought, it smelled much better than the other poisons, but it was horrendous and even though I shut the door to the room it still seemed to get to Bob as well. It contains transfluthrin which has made me more ill than any other insecticide ever has. I kept it away from the cats but oh boy did I suffer with it.

These things also stay in the environment for a very long time.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to spray the house annually but one year when it was due, Timmy Tail was only a baby and too young to be locked out so I didn't do it. Since then, i've been too wary of the dangers of using the sprays so haven't done it since 

I used to use R.I.P fleas.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just hate sprays of any kind. I saw once how far spray travels and its impossible not to inhale it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, permethrin is dangerous to cats if inhaled or ingested. This is why you have to keep them out of a room you treat with RIP Fleas or similar until the mist has settled and it has dried.

iCatCare are campaigning about making people aware that dog spot-ons (which often contain Permethrin) should never, ever be used on cats. The iCatCare link is all about spot-ons, not household sprays.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Signed the petition. :thumbup1:

Here it is - https://fabcats.wufoo.com/forms/protect-against-permethrin-poisoining-campaign/


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

havoc said:


> This is why the experienced owners recommend Flee (formerly known as Skoosh). It's a silicone spray which coats fleas AND eggs preventing them from hatching without the need for dangerous pesticides. I see people recommending all sorts of pesticide sprays for treating the house and I do wonder why when there is something so much safer readily available.


Thanks another one for my list


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

havoc said:


> This is why the experienced owners recommend Flee (formerly known as Skoosh). It's a silicone spray which coats fleas AND eggs preventing them from hatching without the need for dangerous pesticides. I see people recommending all sorts of pesticide sprays for treating the house and I do wonder why when there is something so much safer readily available.


Experienced owners  I'm sure you didn't mean that to sound as condescending as it did  lots of "experienced owners " recommend the pesticide type sprays.

Flees coating/suffocating action only last for 6 weeks and presumably only kills existing fleas, I'm not sure it would help for newly introduced fleas, ie: a cat bringing new fleas in.

For those who use Advocate and/or Program, don't forget that those products help to treat the house too


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I do use acclaim. Having a lung disorder I read the instructions/directions properly. I am careful about using it. I do 1 room at a time and that room is then not used for 24 hours by humans or cats or guinea pig. Its a PITA when its the back room as thats the through room to the kitchen but hey a good excuse to drink bottled fluids and eat take away.

I did consider skoosh but I am allergic to silicone as is my daughter to a lesser degree. Lung disorder + silicone allergy = NO Skoosh/Flee

I hold my breath when treating the small rooms, no mean feat when you need a new set of lungs but just about doable. I use a large plastic bag to breath from for the bigger rooms...I may look like a freak but it works!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes, permethrin is dangerous to cats if inhaled or ingested. This is why you have to keep them out of a room you treat with RIP Fleas or similar until the mist has settled and it has dried.
> 
> iCatCare are campaigning about making people aware that dog spot-ons (which often contain Permethrin) should never, ever be used on cats. The iCatCare link is all about spot-ons, not household sprays.


My post, and the links in it are to make people aware of the dangers of these sprays, and yes, the dog spot-ons too, as it is the same poison used in them.

Once the mist has settled and dried it remains poisonous for 6 months to a year otherwise it wouldn't be any use to kill the fleas, which means that it is still possible to pick it up on feet, paws, tails etc. and ingest it or sniff it off the skirting boards, furnishings........

I have recently used it as the previous occupiers left us with an invasion of carpet beetles, which are also an irritant to pets and some people and I wanted to get rid of them, then I read about what I was using and was not too pleased.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

havoc said:


> This is why the experienced owners recommend Flee (formerly known as Skoosh). It's a silicone spray which coats fleas AND eggs preventing them from hatching without the need for dangerous pesticides. I see people recommending all sorts of pesticide sprays for treating the house and I do wonder why when there is something so much safer readily available.


Not sure how to qualify as an experienced owner  but I think I know what you mean. I have looked for an alternative to the sprays without success, hence my thread recently on diatomaceous earth which is also not 100% safe. If there are no possible side effects or after effects I will take a look at Flee although I don't need it at the moment after just contaminating the house with the other stuff which I am going to wash off, as much as possible.


----------

